# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Dolphin TEM 789 (2 fans model)

## tanguanh

Hi everyone,

I am using a DIY PC fan to attempt to cool down my 1 feet planted tank. As the weather has been extremely hot, I am only able to achieve a temperature range of 27 - 28 degree celsius. I am thinking of purchasing the Dolphin TEM789 chiller to bring down the temperature to a more comfortable 26-27 degree celsius range. Please advise whether the TEM chiller is able to achieve my desired temperature as my prime considerations in considering a TEM chiller vs a refrigerant chiller are the electricity bill and heat generated. 

Thanks,
Alex

----------


## tanguanh

Dear Moderator,

Please remove thread as I post in wrong section.

Thanks,
Alex

----------

